# New girl....Clomid & Metformin



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all
I am new here, We had our first consultation last week and DH has SA on 5th Aug, if that is OK we are starting on Clomid & Metformin due to my sever PCOS and my OK results from my HSG which I has a few years ago, but the con seems to think the results are still valid.
We are very excited, but nervous too.  I took clomid (3 x 50mg) a few years ago with an ex partnert when ttc but I didnt ovulate so when I told the con this he suggested Metformin to `lay the foundations` and then 100mg clomid.  Anyone else taken these together? is it more effective this way?? any help / advice would be much appreciated.

Best wishes to all, look forward to chatting to you
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sunflower,

Welcome to Fertility Friends. I took Clomid and Metformin together and conceived on my first cycle. Metformin is generally precribed to woman with pcos (can help with symptoms and regulate cycles) I took metformin on its own for 4 months before having clomid and i went from having 50+ cycles to 32-35 day cycles.

Good luck for your DH's SA     and the clomid does it trick and you get your BFP    

NIkki xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Nikki
Thanks for your reply, Lewis is gorgeous...congratulations.
Really good to read your clomid / met success story, fills me with hope and positive feelings which is great  
Did you have regilar cycles with metformin alone? as I am not sure if con will put me on Met first for a while and then slowly introduce clomid or if he will just give me a prescription for both, and i then have to get pill popping?  
As 50mg clomid didnt work for me before, he talked about 100mg - if you dont mind me asking, what does were you on?

Thanks for your help and support, it really means a lot
xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi sunflower,

I took 100mg of clomid and 2500mg metformin. As for wether he will try you on met first or put you on both straight away will all boil down to your cons. Everyone is different, but if you can prepare yourself that you might not get clomid straight away, then not too much disapointment on the day  

The metformin did really help me regarding my cycles. It doesnt always help everyone but worth having to see how you go.

NIkki xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Sunflower

I just wanted to let you know that Dakota isnt the only one - I conceived my DD after an HSG and with metformin, and I am approaching 37 weeks pregnant with No 2 conceived on metformin and clomid together.
I dont know about my cycles and them regulating cos that didnt seem to happen with me - I still didnt have an AF's - but I did still get pregnant, so it must work in mysterious ways  

I was only on 50 mg of Clomid and 1500 - 2000mg of Metf (500 x 3 or 4 a day).

Good luck with everything
R
x


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Another one who metformin and clomid worked for!  I concieved on 100mg clomid but I can't remember my metformin dose - it was two tablets a day so I think 1000mg.  Metformin never brought back my cycle  but I was told it can help with egg quality and my hormone levels were more normal on the met even though I still wasn't having AFs.  I also have severe pcos   and I am about to start taking the met again when I muster up the courage to deal with the side effects and a 2 month old


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I too took Clomid and Metformin (age 35) and conceived our precious daughter on my 8th cycle. I also continued the metformin throughout my pregnancy (although most ladies with PCOS seem to be advised to continue for the first 12 weeks to reduce chance of m/c) as I'd m/c twice before. 

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------

